# evvel vs. ezzel



## francisgranada

Sziasztok.

Melyik alakot használjátok a kettő kozül, illetve melyik a természetesebb szerintetek: _evvel/avval _vagy _ezzel/azzal_? 

Előlször azt akartam kérdezni, melyik a helyes, de állítólag mind a kettő. Legalábbis erre az eredményre juttottam a netet böngészve ... 

Köszi.


----------



## Encolpius

Otthon azt mondom evvel/avval [evvé/avvá], de egy szerződésbe azt írnám ezzel/azzal.


----------

